# Wilford Brimley capable of time travel?



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello chaps, 

I would like to bid you all a fair hello as I am new to this board.  I hope we can all get along and become friends in time.  At the moment, I bring some alarming news.  You see, I was browsing Youtube the other night and came upon this video, you can see here for yourself: YouTube - Wilford Brimley - The Beetis

I couldn't get over the fact that he was capable of repeating himself with the same action!  Either the man is a savant who can replicate previous motions on command, or he is using some form of time travel technology to repeat himself in loops.  Could he be from the future?  Don't you think it's strange he has suddenly appeared on the Internet with a cryptic video?  I'm worried that such technology is going to waste for rather than saving diasters of past time, he has instead opted to create 1990's style rap videos.

We need to figure this out!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 22, 2008)

I find it more intriguing that you made the appropriate amount of posts to be able to link, and you use your first link for something that has absolutely nothing to do with science and nature.


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 22, 2008)

What are you talking about?  This could possibly be a HUGE national security threat!  We\'re just lucky he hasn\'t used this for evil.  He\'s just a jolly old man enjoying his time.  It still remains that we need to harness this power and find out how he got it.


----------



## Nik (Dec 22, 2008)

Um, my paranoid firewall blocked access...

D'uh, claiming 'time travel' for a performing artist's work is a bit excessive. Could the footage have been copy/paste spliced in an editing suite ?? 

FWIW, skilled mimes and musicians are capable of remarkable feats of repetition...

I must also refer you to the unhappy concept of 'Occam's Razor'.
Occam's razor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Scifi fan (Dec 22, 2008)

I presume he's not serious.


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Dec 23, 2008)

Or he seriously thinks that someone with phenomenal time-traveling powers would utilize them to enhance his B grade TV commercials a negligible amount...  _It could happen, maybe.  "Yeah, and maybe I'm a Chinese jet pilot?"_ (one of the best movies ever btw).

MTF


----------



## katiafish (Dec 23, 2008)

What puzzles me most is that you bunch of inteligent people dont see that the video is just cleverly edited. I mean, c'mon people, dont you know nothing you see in media is real?!


----------



## skeptic_heptic (Dec 23, 2008)

But how you do you really know he isn\'t?  It doesn\'t look edited to me, it looks very natural and perfectly synced to the music.  Show me the editing tapes and I just might believe you.


----------



## Nik (Dec 24, 2008)

If it was edited on a PC, there's no tapes and no audit trail. Gotta go with the least exciting option-- Boring.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 25, 2008)

***remains very skeptical***


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 25, 2008)

skeptic_heptic said:


> Show me the editing tapes and I just might believe you.


 
That's not how the scientific method works: it's up to those proposing something to explain what they've done and how they've done it; and explain the theory and show how its results can be predicted. And then someone else has to reproduce the specific, predicted, results. (This post is for info only - no-one need bother with all this where it's all been faked.)


----------



## Drachir (Dec 26, 2008)

I really do hope that no one is seriously discussing this.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 26, 2008)

You know me, Drachir: I'm incapable of being other than wholly serious.


----------



## Dave (Dec 26, 2008)

To me, he seems more like Max Headroom, the man who died but had his consciousness kept alive inside a computer simulation. Since Time Travel is pure hokum, I think you will find that I am closer to the truth.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Dec 27, 2008)

ManTimeForgot said:


> Or he seriously thinks that someone with phenomenal time-traveling powers would utilize them to enhance his B grade TV commercials a negligible amount...  _It could happen, maybe.  "Yeah, and maybe I'm a Chinese jet pilot?"_ (one of the best movies ever btw).
> 
> MTF



If that's true, then I really am the Immortal Wonderful Awesomest Dark Queen of the Internet, Earth, Universe, and All Possessions Contained Within. 

And that is exactly how everyone should address me every time they talk to me.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 27, 2008)

katiafish said:


> What puzzles me most is that you bunch of inteligent people dont see that the video is just cleverly edited. I mean, c'mon people, dont you know nothing you see in media is real?!


 
What, nothing? You mean to suggest that when I'm overdubbing cosmetic advertisments the models have been retouched (other than being slathered with cosmetics, that is)? That CNN are carefully choosing the shots that emphasise the producer's point of view, rather than dumping all the rushes on the public?

For shame; to think that you could have so little faith in the essential honesty and goodness of mankind, or consider that a magician would resort to trickery rather than delivering true enchantment.

Next you'll be asking hoe Santa handles buildings with electric heating...


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 27, 2008)

chrispenycate said:


> Next you'll be asking hoe Santa handles buildings with electric heating...


 
I assume he's barred from some of them.


----------



## ManTimeForgot (Jan 2, 2009)

Since Santa Claus must utilize some form of time space manipulation (vis-a-vis teleportation) in order to avoid being reduced to ash almost instantaneously due to the friction accrued by traversing through air, it is more than probable that Santa cannot possibly be barred simply by lacking a fire place.


And I'm fairly sure that no reasonable individual believes that Brimley is capable of time travel.  Anyone with functional time travel that could be utilized (even across short spans of time) with impunity (no major restrictions or intervention by others) would very quickly become supreme overlord of planet earth.

MTF


----------



## katiafish (Jan 6, 2009)

chrispenycate said:


> What, nothing? You mean to suggest that when I'm overdubbing cosmetic advertisments the models have been retouched (other than being slathered with cosmetics, that is)? That CNN are carefully choosing the shots that emphasise the producer's point of view, rather than dumping all the rushes on the public?
> 
> For shame; to think that you could have so little faith in the essential honesty and goodness of mankind, or consider that a magician would resort to trickery rather than delivering true enchantment.
> 
> Next you'll be asking hoe Santa handles buildings with electric heating...



I work as a retoucher, have been for past 8 years, means I spend YEARS of my life faking the reality... So yeah, Im pretty sure that nothing you see in the media is real.


----------



## Scifi fan (Jan 6, 2009)

He must have stealth technology, to avoid being shot down by the Air Force.


----------

